# Servlet mapping ;-)



## Fantasma (22. Apr 2011)

Hallo Forum:
ich hab auch ein servlet mapping problem (glaube ich)

Die Konfiguration sieht so aus:
[XML]
<servlet>
    <description></description>
    <display-name>FirstPage</display-name>
    <servlet-name>FirstPage</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>com.javaee.FirstPage</servlet-class>
  </servlet>
  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>FirstPage</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/FirstPage</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>
</web-app>
[/XML]

Die Sache ist jetzt die:
wenn ich die zeile <url-pattern>/FirstPage</url-pattern> so lasse, dann habe ich einen error 404 und er findet die seite nicht.

wenn ich die zeile auf <url-pattern>/FirstPage.html</url-pattern> (also mit extension aendere, dann springt er anscheinend direkt auf das servlet und ich habe im servlet eine NullPointerException.

Woran kann das liegen?

Ich hab noch eine andere Frage.. in Eclipse wenn ich im servlet einen breakpoint setze und dann mir anschauen will was in der request drinnensteht.. wie finde ich dann die werte der einzelnen properties?
(ich uebergebe dem servlet Formulardaten mit der post method).

Waere super wenn mir wer weiterhelfen koennte.
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Noctarius (22. Apr 2011)

Wenn du /FirstPage als Mapping nutzt musst du beim Laden der Seite http://localhost/context/FirstPage/ machen, wichtig ist der letzte Slash.


----------



## Fantasma (24. Apr 2011)

Hallo und danke fuer deine antwort:

ich hab das schon alles ausprobiert mit slash ohne slash.. er findet es einfach nicht.
Ich hab jetzt alles noch mal neu aufgesetzt.

ich werd mal ein Paar Infos aufschreiben:
die web.xml im web-inf ordner schaut so aus:
[XML]
<servlet>
    <description></description>
    <display-name>PrimerServlet</display-name>
    <servlet-name>PrimerServlet</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>com.PrimerPagina.PrimerServlet</servlet-class>
  </servlet>
  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>PrimerServlet</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/PrimerServlet	</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>
[/XML]

Das Servlet selbst heisst PrimerServlet.java und ist im com.PrimerPagina package in Java Resorces->src ordner drinnen.

Auf der Anfangsseite "PrimerPagina" hab ich ein Formular mit folgender action:

```
<form action="/PrimerServlet" method="post">
```

Und wenn ich auf Submit druecke dann lande ich im 404 Loch.

ich bin mir sicher dass das so ein bsch&§"/ Fehler sein muss aber ich krieg schon langsam haarausfall.

Wäre froh wenn Du mir helfen koenntest.


----------



## Fantasma (24. Apr 2011)

Ok hat sich erledingt.. :smoke:

Es lag an der angabe in der Formular action....:bloed:


----------

